# good or bad



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

i am about to pick up a set of jbl lx500 speakers that need a woofer refoaming. i know some jbl's were nice speakers, others were typical mass produced junk. does anyone have any experience with these? if all the mids and tweets work are they worth the 40 dollar purchase and then a 30 dollar refoam kit? i have enough home audio laying around and for me to allow more stuff to amass, it must at least be decent stuff. LOL

i swear you might see an episode of hoarders with a dude and a housefull of radios and computers. it will be me.


----------

